# BB Fragrances - Always Changing



## jules92207 (Jan 15, 2021)

I’ve noticed lately a ton of my go to fragrances keep disappearing at Brambleberry, was there a major shift I missed in the last year or so? I haven’t been soaping much the last year and as I amjust getting back into the groove I’m not finding a lot of my scents I use to soap with. Does that make my fragrance collection vintage?


----------



## lucycat (Jan 22, 2021)

The company has changed and seems to keep changing.   I think it started the year they went Phthalate free (3 or 4 years ago).  It seemed that they reformulated a lot of things poorly and after a year they discontinued many of them.   With IFRA changes they are seeing they have scents with low usage rates in soap and they are being discontinued.  Also, they seem to be adding new "collections" often and I think this is the direction of the company.   Lots of new each year but discontinuing many of them within a few years. 

Only Vintage if they are for your use.  If you sell, you need to decide what you want to do about IFRA.


----------



## cthylla (Jan 22, 2021)

From what I have seen with BB- they seem to be favoring seasonal, limited edition scents now. If you start buying their fragrances- buy just what you need for your batch of soap and whatever else and release it. Scents only seem to last 1-3 years now. 

I've been burned by their scent discontinuations REALLY badly. When I started, a lot of their fragrances were in my heavy rotation as staples because they smelled so good. Now, maybe 2-3 of those fragrances are still available. =(


----------



## jules92207 (Jan 22, 2021)

cthylla said:


> From what I have seen with BB- they seem to be favoring seasonal, limited edition scents now. If you start buying their fragrances- buy just what you need for your batch of soap and whatever else and release it. Scents only seem to last 1-3 years now.
> 
> I've been burned by their scent discontinuations REALLY badly. When I started, a lot of their fragrances were in my heavy rotation as staples because they smelled so good. Now, maybe 2-3 of those fragrances are still available. =(


I totally feel this, I use to soap with their fragrances a lot but I am definitely looking to replace those fragrances I liked elsewhere from now on. I think I’m just done with their ever changing line. If I like something I want to know it’s going to be available when I want it, I’m not into bulk buying out of fear, you know?


----------



## cthylla (Jan 24, 2021)

jules92207 said:


> I totally feel this, I use to soap with their fragrances a lot but I am definitely looking to replace those fragrances I liked elsewhere from now on. I think I’m just done with their ever changing line. If I like something I want to know it’s going to be available when I want it, I’m not into bulk buying out of fear, you know?


Totally. I also had visions of a solid line of excellent scents that customers could fall in love with and count on. You can’t get that from. Brambleberry anymore.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jan 24, 2021)

I‘m hoping that things will settle down a bit now that the switch to all phthalate-free is over. I assumed the seasonal collection approach was a way to find the best FOs to keep in the regular line.  If a majority of FOs will rotate in and out, it’s definitely problematic for keeping customers who are more than just first time or occasional soap makers. I just recently discovered that one of my favorite FOs from a different company was discontinued after waiting patiently to see how the FO held up in soap over a year. It was very disappointing


----------



## cthylla (Jan 24, 2021)

I realize that it now sound like I am crapping on BB, and I truly don’t mean to because they have really, really lovely products all around. But it does seem that they have adopted the hobbyist/artisan shifting market. I cleaned my office this morning (I do it every 2 years) and had to toss about 70% of my samples from them because the scents are no longer available on their site.

And again- really not trying to come for them. It’s their business and if that’s where they are heading, that’s where they are heading. I get it. It’s definitely a way to keep themselves fresh and constantly draw business in for the new scents. 

In fact, it’s something that played a part in re-examining the way I made my products. I partially moved away from a static fragrance line, too.


----------



## math ace (Feb 12, 2021)

I, too, am stepping away from Bramble Berry due to the changing fragrance line.  It takes time and money to test fragrances.  I wait 9 months to see how a fragrance sticks before I stock it.  That's a long commitment just to find out the fragrance is being discontinued.

BB discontinued their Macintosh apple this year.  Seriously, what's up with that?  I only have one remaining fragrance that I get from bramble berry - midnight Waters.   They just had a Fragrance sale and I restrained myself and didn't order anything. My fear was that I would try something new, fall in love with it, only to have it discontinued next year.


----------



## Booker (Feb 12, 2021)

I recently bought some BB fragrance oils (took advantage of the aforementioned sale) and have really liked every one (especially Moon Child!!)  Hopefully they won't quit these new collections they're bringing out!


----------



## CherylMoore (Feb 12, 2021)

Booker said:


> I recently bought some BB fragrance oils (took advantage of the aforementioned sale) and have really liked every one (especially Moon Child!!)  Hopefully they won't quit these new collections they're bringing out!


I bought Moonchild and love it. Can accelerate a bit but adding essential oil to it fixed that. Also, sandlewood and Vanilla is perfect to soap with when I make my wood soaps. It darkens for thee days and looks so nice and scent holds.


----------



## hlee (Feb 12, 2021)

Booker said:


> I recently bought some BB fragrance oils (took advantage of the aforementioned sale) and have really liked every one (especially Moon Child!!)  Hopefully they won't quit these new collections they're bringing out!


I like most of the FO I get from them and I am anxious to try Moon Child now!
I don’t sell but can understand where a discontinued FO would be annoying if I did.


----------



## Jibbian (Feb 12, 2021)

This is kind of a tangential aside, but I've also noticed they seem to have gradually discontinued a lot of their specialty tools, additives, etc. in recent years. Does anyone else remember all the beautiful, specialized molds they used to carry?


----------



## rdc1978 (Feb 12, 2021)

Is the sale over?  I meant to buy even more f/o but I may have missed it.


----------



## hlee (Feb 12, 2021)

rdc1978 said:


> Is the sale over?  I meant to buy even more f/o but I may have missed it.


10 % off all weekend


----------



## rdc1978 (Feb 12, 2021)

hlee said:


> 10 % off all weekend



Thanks, ill force them to take my money one way or the other.  Ha ba


----------



## hlee (Feb 14, 2021)

I ordered  small sample sizes of these at 10% off
Rose quartz
Midnight waters
White lily & aloe
Island escape
Greenhouse
Grapefruit lily
Vetyver
Orange blossom : the only one I have soaped with before and love. 
Will report back.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 14, 2021)

@hlee Vetyver is one of my favorites, and it behaves very well. I've only done a sample bar with Midnight Waters, but it is very nice. Grapefruit Lily accelerates, but smells wonderful. I usually blend it with a well behaved grapefruit which helps. Have fun!


----------



## Booker (Feb 15, 2021)

hlee said:


> I ordered  small sample sizes of these at 10% off
> Rose quartz
> Midnight waters
> White lily & aloe
> ...


Greenhouse sounds interesting!  Can't wait to hear the details on that!  I love Midnight Waters too!


----------



## hlee (Feb 18, 2021)

So of course I forgot to order Moon Child


----------



## Booker (Feb 19, 2021)

hlee said:


> So of course I forgot to order Moon Child


Oh no, it must be in the air.  I bought the star/moon mini molds (have a design idea) and forgot to add the round mini mold(or whatever its called)   There goes that idea!


----------



## math ace (Mar 6, 2021)

Midnight Waters is a fav of mine.  It sticks forever and is strong.  I don't normally like water scents, but this one has just enough floral accents to win me over. 

A friend of mine did a blind smell test in which she gave me her opinions on several soap samples without knowing anything about them. When she smelled midnight Waters, she said it reminded her of being at the beach.

This fragrance is my neighbor's husband favorite.

Others have smelled it and not liked it, but it does have many who like it very much.

Behavior in cp:. 
Does not discolor.
Slightly accelerates.  Don't over mix!


----------

